# Foreground plants.



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

My current low tech tank has a lush growth of Pygmy chain swords-echinodorus tenellus. In fact , it has grown all over tank floor.
I am now upgrading to a larger tank. Want to again keep low tec, but still dose with Excel as with existing tank.
I would like to try my hands on another foreground plant. Thinking of gossostigma elantinoides, dwarf hair grass, micranthenum-monte Carlo, or lilaeopsis.

Does anyone have any experience or advice with above plants?

LAKA


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The only ones on your list I have tried are the chain sword and dwarf hairgrass. Hairgrass seems to do well in a Walstad tank as long as it gets enough light--more than your chain sword. Other suggestions are dwarf sagittaria and _Marsilea_.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

+1 again spot on



Michael said:


> The only ones on your list I have tried are the chain sword and dwarf hairgrass. Hairgrass seems to do well in a Walstad tank as long as it gets enough light--more than your chain sword. Other suggestions are dwarf sagittaria and _Marsilea_.


----------



## ct60g (Jan 1, 2016)

I have also had luck with Staurogyne Repens as a low light low tech foreground plant. Slow growing though.


----------

